# Pigeons



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

How many use pigeons for training? Pros and cons?


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Janet (Ken's wife from Willowynd Ranch) used pigeons in velcro wraps to help Riley learn that she can't catch birds she points. It was a big help, but I did notice she didn't point with as much intensity as with quail or chukar.


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

I've used pigeons with every dog I've had. Cheap, dependable, predictable and readily available. To the pup, just another bird if handled correctly. Nice intro to bird work.


----------



## jcbuch (Oct 15, 2009)

zigzag said:


> How many use pigeons for training? Pros and cons?


Pros
Renewable source of birds if homers
Trapable source of birds
Strong flyers for young dogs
Great for traps to get dogs to point, hold birds, etc
Great to use for stop to flush training
I use also with dog on point, pull on out of my pocket. Acts like another bird to keep dog steady, simulates a cover. Good to keep style on a dog if playing games like hunt tests or field trials. After one bird flies away. Dog thinks more birds, so keeps intensity up.

Cons
None to me. Some will say, some dogs lose intensity. I could see that but just shoot some for them. They will see them as any other game bird.

Joe


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

We definitely use pigeons up to a point. As discussed, they are an inexpensive alternative. Homing pigeons work well for many lessons. 

Pros:
Inexpensive and re-usable
Durable - dogs can get a hold of them and they can survive better than a quail.
Cheap and generally easily obtained. 
Fly to high distant points which dogs cannot reach.
Give off good scent and most dogs will point
If a lesson goes bad and the dog associates it with a bird, it's not a gamebird.

Cons: 
Some dogs don't point them as well, but as Joe mentioned kill a few over them and it brings them up.
Some dogs over time can learn they are "training" birds. Sooner or later you'll need to switch to game birds.

I highly recommend them as an integral part of a trainers toolkit.
Ken


----------

